# IBM will Internettelefonie für 0190-Nummern fit machen



## VOIPFreak (8 April 2005)

Zwar ist die Meldung schon etwas älter, aber sicherlich von Interesse. Bisher bleib ich dank VoIP von Abzockversuchen der Wenigerwertdiensten verschont. Oder aus der Sicht der Marketingstrategen: ist die Zielgruppe der VoIP Telefonierer derzeit für die Mehrwertdiensteanbieter noch nicht erreichbar. Dank IBM und T-Com wird sich das anscheinend ändern, so dass auch diese Gruppe geneppt werden kann...  Schliesslich ist IMHO der beste Schutz vor Wenigerwertnepp die Nicht-Erreichbarkeit dieser Dienste, auch wenn IBM kategorisch den Missbrauch verhindern will. Warum riecht mir dass eigentlich so nach IP-Billing a la BillItEasy? Hoeren hier auch die anderen leise IP Dialer flüstern? Oh RegTP, sei bitte wachsam...
VoIPFreak

Siehe http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1004451


> *IBM will Internettelefonie für 0190-Nummern fit machen*
> IBM will mit einer neuen Service-Plattform die Internettelefonie für kostenpflichtige Zusatzdienste erschließen.
> 0190-Telefonate sind über VoIP noch nicht möglich.
> HB HANNOVER. Künftig sei es möglich über die so genannte IP-Factory die verschiedensten Angebote mit allen Netzstandards wie ISDN, DSL oder W-LAN zu verbinden, sagte Andreas Werner, Telekomexperte bei IBM Business Consulting Services am Donnerstag.
> Die für die  Deutsche Telekom entwickelte Plattform soll alle Dienste ermöglichen, die Nutzer aus dem Festnetz kennen, sagte Werner. Das System verhindere Missbrauch und verbessere die Übertragungsqualität von Bild und Ton erheblich.


----------

